# Fun Soft Pretzels!



## yankee2bbq (Feb 14, 2021)

Soft Pretzel Recipe 
1 cup milk
2 1/2 teaspoons yeast
3 Tablespoons brown sugar
2 1/4 cups flour
2 Tablespoons unsalted butter
1 teaspoon salt
Kosher salt, for sprinkling

In a medium saucepan, warm milk, add butter to melt and stir in brown sugar. Let cool until lukewarm and add yeast. Stir in 1 1/4 cup flour and salt. Add remaining 1 cup flour.

Knead about 5 minutes until smooth but slightly tacky, can add more flour while kneading if needed. Put in a greased bowl (butter or vegetable oil), cover with greased plastic wrap, and rise in a warm place 1 hour.

Fill a large pot with 10 cups water and 2/3 cups baking soda. Bring to a boil (be careful, the baking soda can bubble up and burst, so lower the heat a bit or stir down bubbles so you don’t get burned. You can also add 2 Tablespoons brown sugar to the water to help it not bubble up too crazy.)

Preheat oven to 450. Prepare a baking sheet by greasing with vegetable oil.

While the water is heating up, divide dough into 6 or 7 balls. Roll into a snake, lift up ends, twist once in the middle, and press ends into the bottom portion to make a pretzel shape - or make whatever shape you want.

When the water is a rolling boil, drop 2 or 3 pretzels in the water. You can stretch them out a bit before you drop them in. Boil about 10 seconds, lift out with a slotted spoon, and place on baking sheet.

When the sheet is full, and water has dried a bit, sprinkle with kosher salt.

Bake 6 or 7 minutes, turn baking sheet, bake 5-6 minutes longer, or until they’re as dark as you’d like. Cool on a rack.

You could drizzle melted butter over the top, or serve with cheese sauce, or with honey mustard.

Homemade honey mustard: mix 1/3ish cup mayonnaise with 2 Tablespoons yellow prepared mustard, mix in 2 Tablespoons honey. Refrigerate.

Pretzels freeze well so I usually double or triple the recipe and store the rest in freezer bags. Before eating, warm up about 30 seconds in microwave.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 14, 2021)

Nice job bud !  Great color on those . Gonna need to get some mixed up .


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Feb 14, 2021)

Looks great!    Looks like a pretty simple recipe too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 14, 2021)

Those Look Great, Justin!!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 14, 2021)

Looks great! Last time we made them we also just made small bite sized pieces also ... they were terribly addictive,  just kept munching on those little morsels!

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 14, 2021)

Looks good, even a heart shaped one for Valentine's day
i bet tasted good

David


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 14, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Nice job bud !  Great color on those . Gonna need to get some mixed up .


Thanks! Appreciate the comment!


CFLJOHN512 said:


> Looks great!    Looks like a pretty simple recipe too.


Yeap! Simple enough! Thanks!


Bearcarver said:


> Those Look Great, Justin!!!
> Nice Job!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear! Appreciate it!


Brokenhandle said:


> Looks great! Last time we made them we also just made small bite sized pieces also ... they were terribly addictive,  just kept munching on those little morsels!
> 
> Ryan


That’s a good idea! Thanks for the comment!


DRKsmoking said:


> Looks good, even a heart shaped one for Valentine's day
> i bet tasted good
> 
> David


Yeap! Thanks and happy Valentine’s Day!!


----------

